# Falling Skies Episode Review



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

First of all I want to apologize for being late on this one. The first episode was a little over a week ago and I am just now getting the time to post it. This will be a discussion area for the new series Falling Skies. For those of you unfamiliar with it; Falling Skies is a new one hour summer action/drama on TnT. The premise of the show centers on a group of resistance fighters doing everything in their power to stave off an invading alien force and ensure humankind’s survival. The show airs at 10:00 PM EST on TnT and stars Noah Wyle (ER), Moon Bloodgood (Terminator Salvation), Will Patton (Armageddon), Dale Dye (Transformers), Colin Cunningham (Stargate SG-1), and is being produced by Steven Spielberg.

*Episode 1.1 and 1.2
Pilot “Live and Learn” and “The Armory”*

The two hour series premiere is actually a combination of two episodes “Live and Learn” and “The Armory”. My initial concern that the show would take half of the season to setup was quickly laid to rest as the story begins after the invading force has already wiped out the planet’s military forces and has enslaved the world’s children. Noah Wyle plays Tom Mason, a father of three and one of the top resistance fighters called the 2nd Mass being led by Captain Weaver (Patton). Mason’s team is in search of food and weapons that can be used in the resistance struggle against the alien army (Skinners). This also affords Mason the ability to search for his son Ben that has been enslaved by the invading force.

The pilot episode was a pretty good start to what I hope will be more than just a onetime thing. The special effects are really good most of the time with the mech’s being my only complaint as they come off a little too “Robo-copish”. The story is fairly engaging as Tom Mason fights the external threat as well as internal group politics in order to save his son. While on a mission to retrieve weapons from a local armory, Mason and his team of fighters are captured by Pope (Cunningham) and his band of degenerates whose only mission is to stay alive even at the expense of killing other humans. This sets up a good side story as there is undoubtedly history in Pope’s past that can be explored throughout the season. Overall I would give the pilot episode an A-. There were a couple of little technical things with the effects that will be hammered out moving forward, but it was a great start to the series and had me impatiently waiting for the following week which was good considering they did not leave it on a cliff hanger of any sort. 

*Episode 1.3
Prisoner of War*

When Tom learns that there is a Dr. with a way to save the enslaved children, his top priority becomes rescuing Ben from the clutches of the Skinners. The abducted children are harnessed with alien machinery attached to their backs that puts them in a trance like state making the children easily controllable and near impossible to rescue. Unfortunately Tom must now face an internal conflict as he learns that the Dr. with the cure is the same person that Tom blames for his wife’s death and as he struggles to find some level of forgiveness, he is forced to make a decision that could the fate of all the abducted children in the balance.

I would have to say that if the pilot was an A- then this one would be an A. The story is starting to draw in a bit more complexity and drama, but doesn’t sacrifice the action. I am really enjoying this series and look forward to us discussing here at Home Theater Shack. There are a lot of things I could flesh out, but I don’t want to ruin it for any of you that have not seen it so I will continue to provide a weekly summary on the each week’s turn of events. If you haven’t seen it yet and you are a fan of this type of thing, I highly recommend that you check out Falling Skies at 10:00PM EST on TnT and then post your feedback and thoughts here!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I caught most of the pilot on vacation. It seemed like a show I'd like. I'm going to have to see if I can get those other two episodes recorded since I missed setting up the series recording until today.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like they're broadcasting them all this next weekend. :T Excellent! :bigsmile:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

They are running it quite often so it's always fairly easy to catch it. I do like the show as well, it's got good action for a TV series.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

for anyone interested a new season starts tonight.i will defo be watching.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

im getting the feeling this show isnt to popular here.a new episode tonight for anyone who is watching.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been recording them. Haven't gotten around to watching them yet though. I may get started on it tonight after the we watch the Life of Pi.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I cant get it in HD (not subscribed to that channel) so I will have to wait for it to come out on Blu.
Its looks interesting.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

im a big science fiction nut.i knew id like this show from the first preview.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

been meaning to watch this sometime. all out of TV shows to watch right now so I might dig up the first season


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

season 1 ive seen at walmart on bluray.


----------

